# The Louisiana Mare



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

its a story of heartbreak and healing
and pobebly the worst act of equine cruelty i've ever seen!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43JeFqPlKPs&feature=related


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

More than anything... it was the song that made me tear up. I don't tend to cry with those kinds of things. I know that if I cry, I probably won't be able to think clearly when it comes to be my time to help them.

But that song... *sniff*


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

i cant watch it yet, but will come back later when i feel a little less like a baby- like ya said you cant help when your torn up


----------

